

Ask HN: Can iPhone applications be used on iPod touch? - akshar200

I have heard that iPhone and IPod touch are almost same, only that later doesnt not have phone features. Is this true?
Can it Touch run IPhone Apps ? like games , bloggign software etc?
======
squidbot
The answer is yes, with some exceptions. The iPhone has a camera, GPS, cell
phone and G3 capability, bluetooth aNd a built in microphone and speaker,
which the iPod Touch lack. The app store is device aware and will only sell
you applications you are able to use on your device. So you won't be able to
use any applications that require the above features, but you'll be able to
use all that don't (for example, most games.)

------
8plot
Yes, I believe what you have heard is true. Ipod touch is like the iphone
without the phone.

~~~
code_devil
and I think also 1) Camera and 2) GPS (not sure)

~~~
akshar200
No, it neither iPhone nore iTouch has a camera. Thats for sure.

~~~
blackmac
I assure you, that the iPhone DOES in fact have a camera!

~~~
digamber_kamat
Yes True. iPhone has a camera.

~~~
code_devil
iPhone = It has camera, It has gps

ipod touch = no camera(very sure), gps (I think it does noot have it)

------
gyom
I play Peggles on my iPod touch.

